# The Chubbyfying of Colette - by Marcie [~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG]



## Observer (Jun 4, 2006)

_ ~BBW,, Eating, Romance, ~SWG _ - an entire family learns some new paradigms.

*The Chubbifying of Colette
by Marcie 

[The following story is fictional, but is based on truth. It has been edited from the original to conform to the modified age rules.]​*
Colette Johnson (not her real name) had never really taken an interest in food. Her rail thin mom served low-fat, healthy fare designed to sustain life without risk of adding pounds. All during childhood Colette went along with it, not knowing any better. 

Colette was a born swimmer, interested in her friends and hobbies. The few times she tried foods like Hostess Twinkies or Cheetos she found them to be “yucky.” Cold water tasted better to her than soda pop. It was therefore no wonder that she was naturally lean as she passed thru elementary and middle school as well as the first years of high school. Certainly as she passed her 18th birthday no one would have nominated her for “plumper of the year.”

But all this was before Jim Robbins gave her the brush off. Jim was a neighbor and had always been friendly. Colette had always assumed that, when she began going out on dates, they would be an item. But instead, although he was still always nice to Colette, he dated others. She was baffled &#8211; some of them weren’t just chunky, they were (in Colette’s view, at least) downright fat!

Now Colette wasn’t a fatophobe. I never heard her put anyone down for their weight or complain about her own. She had just absorbed her Mom’s strict standards as being right for her and followed them. If others ate differently, so be it, was her attitude. But she was innately competitive and used to getting what she worked for. The guys who were asking her out she found boring &#8211; their conversations were superficial and most of them just seemed interested in trying to score. With Jim she could relax &#8211; and she wanted him!

“I wish I could get Jim to start thinking of me as a person instead of just a neighborhood buddy,” she complained to Cindy, herself a plumper who’d had a few after-school burger and shakes with Jim.

“He does think of you, “ Cindy replied. “You’re smart, skilled and not at all pompous like some people we both know. I personally think you’re both great people and have a lot in common. But you’re just not Jim’s type when it come to dating.”

“What do you mean, &#8216;not his type’?”

“Some guys just prefer skinnier girls &#8211; other like them with meat on their bones. Just look at Jim’s family. He’s a natural born chubby chaser.”

Colette thought for a moment and got the point. Jim’s mom, a jovial friendly sort was well over 200 pounds. His sisters were also on the larger side, and all outgoing successful types.

“So its hopeless? I can’t see myself eating sodas and snack foods 24/7.”

“Nor do you need to. When did you ever see me eat a candy bar? But I’m 165 pounds &#8211; believe it or not!”

Colette considered her friend’s abundant frame &#8211; noting that it was 45 pounds more than hers.

“True, I haven’t. But then why are you so much larger than me? I’ve just assumed it was your genes.”

“That may be a factor. But what did you have for breakfast?”

“About the usual &#8211; granola and some sliced apples with a glass of orange juice.”

“As compared to waffles, scrambled eggs and cantaloupe. What about lunch?”

“Sandwich, carrot sticks and celery with peanut butter.”

“Nothing wrong with that. I had a sandwich too &#8211; but also a banana and a fruit pie. When was the last time you had a dessert on a weekday?”

“Uhhh &#8211; I can’t remember. My mom doesn’t do desserts. I think I’m getting the point. You don’t sit around eating Twinkies either but you do eat more than me.”

“Exactly. And if you know Jim’s family they routinely do more than either of us! And they enjoy it.”

“So you’re saying that to get Jim’s attention all I need to do is gain forty pounds? Nice news &#8211; but it would take forever!”

“Why would it take forty? 10-15 would probably catch his attention &#8211; he is a friend who already likes you, after all! But a word of advice from one who knows &#8211; don’t do it unless you’re sure! Eating a broader range of foods is addictive, you get used to it and can’t turn back”

* * * * *

At home later Colette stood before the mirror. Her flat belly and narrow hips reflected her hours in the pool. But heavier girls swam too, she noted. And the district had axed the swimming team a few years before. Not an ounce of excess flesh graced her frame. 

“If I were only taller I could be a model,” she thought. “but 15-20 pounds really wouldn’t hurt anything &#8211; not if Cindy is 45 more.” 

That evening she announced to her mom that she was going to apply for a job. 

“That way I’ll have some money of my own and can take some of the pressure off you by buying my own clothes, “ she said. “One thing though &#8211; once I save enough, can I have a car?”

Mrs. Johnson looked at her husband, who smiled at her daughter’s maturity and initiative. “Sure honey, just be sure your grades don’t suffer.’

It was a subtle approach &#8211; but one that was necessary for her plan to succeed. She could hardly ask her mom to be actively involved! But she knew that with her personality and grades she could land a job. And she wanted a restaurant that served real food &#8211; not just any fast food joint. Fortunately, thanks to her friend Jamie, who already worked there, she knew exactly where to go.

Charley’s Place is a family style restaurant with a dessert bar that caters to the high school crowd. Jamie’s Dad was one of the owners and she knew they were looking for help. But this wasn’t advertised &#8211; Jamie and others gave referrals. Getting one for herself was easy. She started the next weekend as a cashier at minimum wage plus the normal food allowance &#8211; 1.00 for each hour worked.

At the same time she asked her Mom if she could start cooking some bran muffins so that she could have a little larger breakfast and lunch. She complained that she just didn’t seem to have enough energy in the middle of the day and didn’t, she said, want to fall into the trap of buying junk foods!

Within a few weeks Colette had regularly increased her daily food intake by around 1200 calories. In six weeks she had gained five pounds. If anyone noticed they didn’t say anything. The main change was in Colette’s mindset. She found she was enjoying meals more &#8211; especially the daily extra at Charley’s place. It gave her a chance to try things hed never had before. 

She would use her food allowance from the previous day at the beginning of her shift, then work for four hours. One day it was spaghetti with marinara sauce, another pancakes, another Swiss fried steak. She discovered burritos and tacos, chicken pot pies, crepes, omelets, and a galaxy of desserts. And by the time she got home there was space for a full supper before going to bed.

After three months Colette had $500 in the bank &#8211; and 14 new pounds spaced nicely over her frame. Her clothes were getting tighter so she splurged and bought some with room to grow, This attracted the attention of her mom, who remarked to her Dad that she seemed to be gaining weight. 

“Its about time for her to develop a little, wouldn’t you say?” was his approving reply. So her Mom kept quiet.

At school she decided at this point to get Jim’s attention, offering to buy him an ice cream if she’d help him with a school problem at lunch. A bit surprised, he accepted.

“I thought you didn’t eat this stuff?” he said.

“Shows how much attention the girl next door gets!” she teased. “Drop by Charlie’s some time and I’ll make you a sundae to die for!”

Jim was rattled. This wasn’t the carrot stick and lettuce leaf girl he’d grown up with, was it? She was talking like someone with a real appetite. He decided to check out what she had been doing and promised to drop by after school.

Instead of her usual mid-afternoon second lunch Colette prepared each of them a luscious strawberry delight sundae &#8211; but not before offering a Jim a cheeseburger with onion rings “to balance things out.” And she matched it with one for herself.

“Do you eat this way every day?” he asked 

“Nope,” she admitted, “this was special for you. Usually I have one of the entrees &#8211; you get salads with them” she said, eyes sparkling.

“Er, yeah,” he stammered, “I should have guessed that. You’re right, I haven’t been paying much attention to you lately. Do you mind if I start remedying that?”

Colette struggled to conceal her excitement, as she replied, “Sure, anytime!”

* * * *

The next weekend they went to the beach. Attired in a two-piece bathing suit it was apparent to Jim that Colette was developing a slight paunch to her belly and adding some flesh to her hips and thighs. Even though they’d already each had a double cheeseburger, a few hours later she seemed excited over his offer to stop at a roadside buffet on the way home.

Her first plate was a variety of salads &#8211; but was then followed by two of entrees. 

“I hope you don’t mind my eating so much,” she said. “I just feel like sampling everything! This a isn’t the kind of place I visit often!”

“Not at all,” he replied approvingly as he ate his own serving of seconds. “In fact I could introduce you to a number of better places as budget allows if you want.”

“That would be great!” she said. ”Working at Charlie’s has given me an interest in different types of foods. We do a little Italian and Mexican but there’s so much more out there!” 

It wasn’t a fib &#8211; her taste buds and mind has awakened. 

Jim could hardly believe his ears. He preferred heavier girls, but so many of them were shy and obsessed by their weight. Here one of his life long best friends was virtually asking him to treat her!

The next date was to a Chinese buffet, followed by Indian and Mediterranean. 

She also let it be known that she’d like to learn to cook some of things they were enjoying. Jim told her that his mom had a great cookbook collection and was always eager to share. 

Shortly thereafter they began openly going steady. Occasionally Colette prepared meals for Jim at his place to develop her own culinary skills under his mom’s tutelage. She also offered to cook some of her newly learned dishes for her own family &#8211; making a subtle statement that she and food were on very friendly terms. Her Dad encouraged her in away that made it seem a favor to her Mom. Of course Jim was always included and never failed to praise her efforts.

Mrs. Johnson saw the difference in the meal's effects, which only drew approving comments for her Dad. Mrs. Johnson, finding herself in a minority position, decided that it was best to let nature take its course as to Colette’s waistline.. But she began to wonder about she and her husband, finally expanding her own culinary repoirte.

After a year Colette was 25 pounds heavier. Her lower belly formed a definite line in her older slacks and her softened tummy bulged slightly over her waist band. By this time she had been promoted from cashier to waitress and the increased income from tips allowed her to buy clothes and still keep saving.

Colette kept her grades up as promised. When she reached a thousand dollars in savings her Dad matched it and she got her own (previously owned) car. By then she was topping 165 pounds. 

If her parents ever figured out that Colette was effectively eating an extra meal a day to gain weight on purpose to please Jim they also noticed that she was happy and not into drugs or booze. They held their peace; her mom even introduced a weekly dessert. 

By graduation Colette had topped 180; she and Jim headed off to college together. I went my own way but later heard that they got married. According to reports she by then was truly a blossoming BBW, probably over 250. Her Mom experienced a slight gain as well, and her Dad never complained.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 8, 2011)

A ressurected tale from five years ago - bumped for maximum visiblity.


----------

